# Tyrnos 12, 12II, 16, 16II



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Here's some new product info for the offshore guys...

Here are the pics


































Here are the specs:
Single Speed 12/16- 5:1 gear ratio, 13 pounds of drag at strike, 33 max (we have seen more than this  ) 26.8 ounces (12), 28.9 ounces (16)
2 speed 12/16- 5:1 high 2:1 low, drag is the same as single speed models, 30.0 ounces (12II), 31.6 ounces (16II)
12/12 II line capacities- 15/420, 20/300, 25/250
16/16II line capacities- 20/520, 25/420, 30/350

Prices-
12-$239.99
16-$249.99
12II-$329.99
16II-$339.99
Yes we finally made the smaller 2 speed reels. Some dealers might have them on the shelves as I type this. Look for more products come ICAST in a few weeks. I will post everything about an hour before the doors to the show open.


----------

